

What are important things to know that people generally aren't told about? - jpadvo
http://www.quora.com/Life-Lessons/What-are-important-things-and-advice-to-know-that-people-generally-arent-told-about

======
wil2k
Everything on this page:

<http://www.usavsus.info>

------
GnarfGnarf
Peak Oil.

